# bringing used clothes to donate



## G_P (Jun 13, 2010)

My family is currently vacationing in Mexico, and I am planning to visit them soon. plan to cross the border by car at Laredo

we got kids clothes that we're planning to donate. Is there a way to bring them to Mexico without paying huge amount taxes? 

Last time I crossed, Aduana charged bus full of people $10 each and let the bus go through without inspection.  I heard things are more strict now, any idea what can be done?

I'm US citizen, my wife is Mexican citizen


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico will charge duty on clothing, especially if from China, which seems to be all you can get in the USA these days. Unless you have children traveling with you, you should be prepared to pay up.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

RVGRINGO is a straight shooter when he tells you something. I have read many of his rplies and he is always right on. I also know that many things slide in this country. I usually go by the "Don´t ask don´t tell" policy. I wil always "fess up" if asked but sometimes it is better to not say anything.
Just be prepared, always.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh dear, I had no idea. I'll be traveling by air into Queretaro Int'l airport with 4 checked bags. This is my first time flying into Mexico. I've always driven in the past. 98% of the 'stuff' is my personal items; books, clothing, household stuff, but I do have a number of pairs of childrens' shoes which I am bringing for my little friends in the village. I'll be traveling alone... no kids to claim! As well, if my clothing is 'hecho en China', am I going to have trouble with that? I'm wondering if I need to get my seam ripper out and start pulling labels (don't much like those scratchy things anyway!) :0

Any idea what I might expect when I get to the customs officials in the airport? It was pretty easy when I drove in with a stuffed car load last year. No one even bothered to check anything when we were stopped. thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is the luck of the draw: Red light or green light.
A typical US household was recently surveyed and everything not made in USA was removed. There was one item left in the house; a clay pot made by a child in school. The residents were left naked.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is the luck of the draw: Red light or green light.
> A typical US household was recently surveyed and everything not made in USA was removed. There was one item left in the house; a clay pot made by a child in school. The residents were left naked.


I am surprised they were left with a pot. Where did the clay come from?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha! Sad but true tale.
OK. Red light Green light. I'll hope for the best. 

If they check my bags all I'll have left is my huge vintage 15" cast iron skillet that is stamped made in the USA!


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Oh dear, I had no idea. I'll be traveling by air into Queretaro Int'l airport with 4 checked bags. This is my first time flying into Mexico. I've always driven in the past. 98% of the 'stuff' is my personal items; books, clothing, household stuff, but I do have a number of pairs of childrens' shoes which I am bringing for my little friends in the village. I'll be traveling alone... no kids to claim! As well, if my clothing is 'hecho en China', am I going to have trouble with that? I'm wondering if I need to get my seam ripper out and start pulling labels (don't much like those scratchy things anyway!) :0
> 
> Any idea what I might expect when I get to the customs officials in the airport? It was pretty easy when I drove in with a stuffed car load last year. No one even bothered to check anything when we were stopped. thanks.



RVGRINGO is absolutely right but..................My experience is that customs does only cursory checkof baggage for guns, drugs and other prhibited items. If you pack your thing carefully and do not label them as special there will probably be no problem. mexico is not a facist state.
Just be cool. They are not out to get you.
Scaring people out of their wits does not seem to help international interests.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

No guns, no drugs, no prohibited items... I should be just fine. Not scared, although I get a bit intimidated as my Spanish is still rather poor. It's mostly that I'll disappoint a bunch of little boys in the village if customs doesn't let me keep the shoes I'm bringing back. I checked the rules and regs. for customs and saw no mention of 'made in China' restrictions, although I did read about it regarding UPS shipments. Can I assume that such an issue would apply only to items not intended for the traveler's personal use (ie. items brought in with intent to resell or as gifts?)

I'll almost feel sorry for those poor customs guys if they do decide to check my bags. I've got them packed so tight they'll never get that stuff back in there! So much for traveling light. Red light or green light, I want to pack in such a way as to minimize any potential problems. As I am not carrying more than $3,000 US worth of items can I assume there will be no duty fees charged?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

My wife is a member of a sewing group at Lake Chapala Society and she brought two large duffel bags into Mexico filled with knitting yarn and misc fabric. The custom person started to unpack one of the bags and my wife told him that is was a gift for the LCS group and he stopped and told her to go on.


----------

